# Reversed sneezing? A little worried!



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney has been doing this thing where she'll sound like she's gagging, or sucking up air. I've read up on reversed sneezing and it sounds exactly like what she does. There's two differences though...

When she has an episode, she licks and swallows as she's doing it. Is that normal for reverse sneezing? There are also occasions where she will have a sudden urge to eat grass - and will try to eat any small thing in her path - we of course don't allow it, but she does try.

Does this sound like reverse sneezing, or does it sound like something completely different? Is there anyone else who has observed this?

I plan to contact a vet on Monday about it, but until then would like some advice.

She has a normal appetite, and all around completely normal in every way. These episodes usually occur once or twice a day and typically last a minute or two.

Thanks!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

There are a gazillion videos of reverse sneezing on YouTube, you can watch some of those to compare. But yea, every dog does it a little differently. Many times it is triggered by nasal irritation -- allergies are a big trigger, or sniffing stuff too vigorously and getting a little dust or hair up the nose.

Or sometimes excitement triggers it - you know how sometimes you sneeze when you go out into bright sunlight? That's because some of your neurologic "wires get crossed" (so to speak) and a similar thing seems to happen to some dogs when they get really excited and they start reverse sneezing.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

sassafras said:


> There are a gazillion videos of reverse sneezing on YouTube, you can watch some of those to compare. But yea, every dog does it a little differently. Many times it is triggered by nasal irritation -- allergies are a big trigger, or sniffing stuff too vigorously and getting a little dust or hair up the nose.
> 
> Or sometimes excitement triggers it - you know how sometimes you sneeze when you go out into bright sunlight? That's because some of your neurologic "wires get crossed" (so to speak) and a similar thing seems to happen to some dogs when they get really excited and they start reverse sneezing.


Thanks for the reply! I did watch some videos last night after she'd done it, I asked through the thread because a lot of the dogs I heard sounded more like they were snorting. When she does it, it kind of reminds me of gagging/hiccups. And she sometimes has a really strong urge to eat grass, last night she even tried to eat a piece of the door that was hanging down. I'm starting to think more that it is indeed reverse sneezing, I'm just worried because of the way she occasional reacts, seeing your dog suddenly try to eat any tiny thing on the floor, and indulge in grass is a little scary to watch! I was thinking that maybe it could have something to do with the changing seasons? As you said, allergies are sometimes a factor.


----------



## serabell (May 11, 2011)

My dog did this & I managed to film her using my phone. My dog had an exam & I showed my vet the video & they could tell instantly it was a reverse sneeze. So you may want to try to record it & show it to your vet.

My vet said it could be triggered by allergies & told me I could give her a specific type of allergy pill. I can't remember what its called & don't want to post the wrong info. But you may want to try that & see if it helps.

I do know if it happens more frequently, you should talk to your vet, or if it lasts over 2 minutes, something could be wrong. 

Also, my dog loves to eat grass. I think some dogs just like the taste of it. If she sees another dog eating grass, she'll start eating it too.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

serabell said:


> My dog did this & I managed to film her using my phone. My dog had an exam & I showed my vet the video & they could tell instantly it was a reverse sneeze. So you may want to try to record it & show it to your vet.
> 
> My vet said it could be triggered by allergies & told me I could give her a specific type of allergy pill. I can't remember what its called & don't want to post the wrong info. But you may want to try that & see if it helps.
> 
> ...


Sydney NEVER eats grass, the only time she does is when she's having an episode, and she doesn't really eat it, she more throws herself at it and gets it into her mouth as fast as she can. I have never seen her eat grass for enjoyment or because she likes it, because when she does eat, she's also trying to eat anything in her path on the way to the outside, and only when she's having the episode. She has been to the vet, and she came back healthy. I suppose if it happens any longer than what she's having I'll take her to get checked out more thoroughly, but the more I think about it, the more I'm thinking it's reverse sneezing.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Cavaliers reverse sneeze all the time. I just pinch my dogs' noses when this happens. It forces them to breathe through their mouth and that stops the spasm.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a chihuahua that is 2 pounds 8oz at 2 years old and she reverse sneezes all the time. I hate it, sometimes i think shes going to pass out.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kiska, my little Shih Tzu cross, does it fairly often at home but has never done it when we have been doing Agility. I was worried that she might do it when she was racing around as that is when she does it at home. Odd.


----------

